# Experience with Apla CFS purchase



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wanted to share my experience with purchasing the apla-tec CFS system. Have been drooling over the tools since I stumbled upon them on the web. Always wondered whether the increased productivity warranted the cost. I'll soon find out.

I called Apla-tech and asked them many questions - they provided great service over the phone. Did my research and located a used 2006 Graco MarkV on Ebay which I purchased for $2125 including 150' of hose and the 25Gal hopper. I picked it up in Kalispell last week and brought it to Sherwin Williams to be inspected and it appears to have gotten little use and runs well. Sherwin Williams sells and stocks the Apla system so I was able to try out all the different handles. The rep. said they hadn't sold a system in two years because of the downturn but still had great reviews from customers who'd bought them in the past. They had already written off the inventory on hand and we're very eager to liquidate. I managed to get the 3' box handle and 3' finishing pole for $250, the complete 3' taper for $400, and a bunch of other handles,accessories, and coaters for 1/4 their cost. These guys really took care of me and seemed happy to get some cash for this stuff. If any of you are considering getting into this system it seems now is a good time if you've got the funds and can see light at the end of the tunnel 

It is definitely more affordable now with only $3000 invested. Hoping the system will allow me to include prime/texture in quotes and to bid larger jobs more competitively. Can't wait to try everything out once larger projects start up this spring. Also, would appreciate any advice or assistance with the learning curve. Will keep you all posted.

D'S


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

A two year old Graco Mark X plus hoses, 2 guns, new style hopper retailing for $8500 sold for $1035 on Ebay a couple of days ago. Damn wish I got that one!!!
D'S


----------



## hungwell (Feb 6, 2010)

these guys keep calling me on the phone trying to grt be to buy,i called them a few years ago for more info,and lately they have been calling they are willing to pay for a trip to wis to try the system out,sounds like i might get and good deal.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I have the cfs's, the boxes and angle tool is greattttttt the taper took some time to get the hang of because you meter the mud with the settings on the pump/handle and your hand hitting the trigger. The hopper is a must with the system, you mix up alot of mud and go with it!!!!

too bad I didn't get a good deal like that


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

When I was talking to Apla they pointed me to their website's "bargain bin", a list of used/demo gear on their website that was 1/2 price. Worth a check out.

D'S


----------

